# Strange problems

## Tambor

Hi,

I made an upgrate on our server from kernel 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 to 3.5.7-gentoo.

Doing the upgrate I also needed to update all depencencies, finally I made emerge -uD world and revdep-rebuild. The system is consistent and all packages are recompiled without any problem.

I rebooted the machine. And everything started ok, without any problem.

The problems started a bit latter, basically the machine is on, and executing any tehing that was on it. But the machine is not allowing you to do new ssh connections, is not generating logs (but doing rc-status all services are on). For example you can not execute the who command, is not returning anything. And most of the times if you try to do emerge the console hangs.

Finally if you do halt, the console is frooze and you can do nothing, you can just do a hard halt.

Last things reported on the messages log, are not strange and never the same (syslog, new user entrance, ...).

Right now I don't know what else to check if anybody can help me, I will post any file needed.

Thaks.

----------

## DaggyStyle

dmesg show anything strange?

----------

## Tambor

Nothing strange. Last log entrances are from yesterday at 23:10 and are con.info messages.

The machine is still on now. But there is no connection with ssh from the outside, also is not possible to use the command sudo, basically you do the sudo it asks for password and then it does nothing. If you try to enter with ssh you get this message:

ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host

----------

## Hu

That is a large version jump.  Is it fair to assume that the system had gone for an extended period with no updates?  What services did it offer to the outside world?  Is there a possibility that it was compromised during the time when it was out of date?

----------

## gabrielg

Tambor: maybe this is a silly question, but have you checked that you have space where /var is mounted? I understand that you see nothing in the server logs at all, and the things that you are trying are always attempting to log something.

Not sure if your file system has reserved space for these situations either.

Having said all this, I'd be suspicious about the system having been compromised with a very buggy unwanted piece of software.

HTH

----------

## Tambor

gabrielg: Is not a problem on /var. This partition has 19G of free space.

hue: We updated the system and rebooted it with all the new software, kernel, ... to the outside we ofer ssh, nfs, postfix, samba.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *Tambor wrote:*   

> gabrielg: Is not a problem on /var. This partition has 19G of free space.
> 
> 

 

what fs is /var? if you are using a inode based fs, you can still have free space but run out of inodes.

----------

## Tambor

is a  reiserfs file system.

Now I noticed that I can not create any file on /var, for exampe I try touch asdf and the console gets block.

Non of these problems appears just booting the machine, but in few hours or some days starts appearing.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *Tambor wrote:*   

> is a  reiserfs file system.
> 
> Now I noticed that I can not create any file on /var, for exampe I try touch asdf and the console gets block.
> 
> Non of these problems appears just booting the machine, but in few hours or some days starts appearing.

 

first check permissions, if the are ok, check /proc/mounts, maybe /var was remounted a ro.

if that is the case you may need to run reiserfs's check disk equivalent.

----------

## Tambor

This is the /proc/mounts for /var :

   /dev/md3 /var reiserfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime 0 0

Permisions on /var :

   drwxr-xr-x   16 root root  432 Oct 25 19:09 var

I'm trying to write the file as root.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *Tambor wrote:*   

> This is the /proc/mounts for /var :
> 
>    /dev/md3 /var reiserfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime 0 0
> 
> Permisions on /var :
> ...

 

what error are you getting exactly?

----------

## Tambor

In fact there is no error, you get the console with no answer and waiting there.

Finally you should kill the process of "touch asdf" for example.

----------

## mir3x

I had some 'similar' problems with 3.5.X (gentoo-sources) - it has some network problems, it was 'visible' by logging to facebook - opera was saying about ssh failure, chromium was able to load half of page or so, 

rest sites was ok ... also my favourite network game was crashing in the middle of game and unable to reconnect even after restart, first I reverted to 3.3.7 (zen), but some time ago I updated kernel to liquorix 3.5 (3.5.4 I think ) and everything is ok.

So just check if you can login to facebook and load whole page -> if not it's 100% some kernel problem

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *Tambor wrote:*   

> In fact there is no error, you get the console with no answer and waiting there.
> 
> Finally you should kill the process of "touch asdf" for example.

 

what is the output of this line?

```
echo "test" >> /var/tmp;cat /var/tmp
```

----------

## Tambor

```

echo "test" >> /var/tmp;cat /var/tmp

bash: /var/tmp: Is a directory

cat: /var/tmp: Is a directory

```

Yesterday I rebooted the machine and today is blocked again. There is nothing on the debug, but I notice that thing doing a ps aux | grep cron:

```

root      6411  0.0  0.0  16832   884 ?        Ss   Nov19   0:00 /usr/sbin/cron

root     24054  0.0  0.0  31880  1308 ?        S    11:59   0:00 /usr/sbin/cron

root     24055  0.0  0.0   4248   344 ?        Ds   11:59   0:00 rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly

root     24065  0.0  0.0  31880  1308 ?        S    12:00   0:00 /usr/sbin/cron

root     24072  0.0  0.0  12152  1320 ?        Ss   12:00   0:00 /bin/bash -c test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons

root     24073  0.0  0.0  12152  1540 ?        S    12:00   0:00 /bin/bash /usr/sbin/run-crons

root     24075  0.0  0.0   4240   344 ?        D    12:00   0:00 ln -sn 24073 /var/spool/cron/lastrun/lock

root     24122  0.0  0.0  31880  1308 ?        S    12:10   0:00 /usr/sbin/cron

root     24129  0.0  0.0  12152  1328 ?        Ss   12:10   0:00 /bin/bash -c test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons

root     24130  0.0  0.0  12152  1544 ?        S    12:10   0:00 /bin/bash /usr/sbin/run-crons

root     24132  0.0  0.0   4240   344 ?        D    12:10   0:00 ln -sn 24130 /var/spool/cron/lastrun/lock

root     24273  0.0  0.0  31880  1308 ?        S    12:20   0:00 /usr/sbin/cron

root     24280  0.0  0.0  12152  1324 ?        Ss   12:20   0:00 /bin/bash -c test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons

root     24281  0.0  0.0  12152  1540 ?        S    12:20   0:00 /bin/bash /usr/sbin/run-crons

root     24283  0.0  0.0   4240   348 ?        D    12:20   0:00 ln -sn 24281 /var/spool/cron/lastrun/lock

root     24314  0.0  0.0  31880  1308 ?        S    12:30   0:00 /usr/sbin/cron

root     24321  0.0  0.0  12152  1324 ?        Ss   12:30   0:00 /bin/bash -c test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons

root     24322  0.0  0.0  12152  1540 ?        S    12:30   0:00 /bin/bash /usr/sbin/run-crons

root     24324  0.0  0.0   4240   344 ?        D    12:30   0:00 ln -sn 24322 /var/spool/cron/lastrun/lock

root     24348  0.0  0.0  31880  1308 ?        S    12:40   0:00 /usr/sbin/cron

root     24351  0.0  0.0  12152  1328 ?        Ss   12:40   0:00 /bin/bash -c test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons

root     24352  0.0  0.0  12152  1540 ?        S    12:40   0:00 /bin/bash /usr/sbin/run-crons

root     24354  0.0  0.0   4240   348 ?        D    12:40   0:00 ln -sn 24352 /var/spool/cron/lastrun/lock

root     24375  0.0  0.0  31880  1308 ?        S    12:50   0:00 /usr/sbin/cron

root     24382  0.0  0.0  12152  1328 ?        Ss   12:50   0:00 /bin/bash -c test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons

root     24383  0.0  0.0  12152  1544 ?        S    12:50   0:00 /bin/bash /usr/sbin/run-crons

root     24385  0.0  0.0   4240   348 ?        D    12:50   0:00 ln -sn 24383 /var/spool/cron/lastrun/lock

root     24409  0.0  0.0  31880  1308 ?        S    12:59   0:00 /usr/sbin/cron

root     24410  0.0  0.0   4248   344 ?        Ds   12:59   0:00 rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly

root     24417  0.0  0.0  31880  1308 ?        S    13:00   0:00 /usr/sbin/cron

root     24424  0.0  0.0  12152  1332 ?        Ss   13:00   0:00 /bin/bash -c test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons

root     24425  0.0  0.0  12152  1544 ?        S    13:00   0:00 /bin/bash /usr/sbin/run-crons

root     24427  0.0  0.0   4240   344 ?        D    13:00   0:00 ln -sn 24425 /var/spool/cron/lastrun/lock

root     24448  0.0  0.0  31880  1308 ?        S    13:10   0:00 /usr/sbin/cron

root     24455  0.0  0.0  12152  1328 ?        Ss   13:10   0:00 /bin/bash -c test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons

root     24456  0.0  0.0  12152  1536 ?        S    13:10   0:00 /bin/bash /usr/sbin/run-crons

root     24458  0.0  0.0   4240   348 ?        D    13:10   0:00 ln -sn 24456 /var/spool/cron/lastrun/lock

root     24479  0.0  0.0  31880  1308 ?        S    13:20   0:00 /usr/sbin/cron

root     24486  0.0  0.0  12152  1328 ?        Ss   13:20   0:00 /bin/bash -c test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons

root     24487  0.0  0.0  12152  1544 ?        S    13:20   0:00 /bin/bash /usr/sbin/run-crons

root     24489  0.0  0.0   4240   348 ?        D    13:20   0:00 ln -sn 24487 /var/spool/cron/lastrun/lock

root     24513  0.0  0.0  31880  1308 ?        S    13:30   0:00 /usr/sbin/cron

root     24520  0.0  0.0  12152  1332 ?        Ss   13:30   0:00 /bin/bash -c test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons

root     24521  0.0  0.0  12152  1544 ?        S    13:30   0:00 /bin/bash /usr/sbin/run-crons

root     24523  0.0  0.0   4240   348 ?        D    13:30   0:00 ln -sn 24521 /var/spool/cron/lastrun/lock

root     24540  0.0  0.0  31880  1308 ?        S    13:40   0:00 /usr/sbin/cron

root     24547  0.0  0.0  12152  1328 ?        Ss   13:40   0:00 /bin/bash -c test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons

root     24548  0.0  0.0  12152  1536 ?        S    13:40   0:00 /bin/bash /usr/sbin/run-crons

root     24550  0.0  0.0   4240   340 ?        D    13:40   0:00 ln -sn 24548 /var/spool/cron/lastrun/lock

root     24570  0.0  0.0  31880  1308 ?        S    13:50   0:00 /usr/sbin/cron

root     24577  0.0  0.0  12152  1328 ?        Ss   13:50   0:00 /bin/bash -c test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons

root     24578  0.0  0.0  12152  1540 ?        S    13:50   0:00 /bin/bash /usr/sbin/run-crons

root     24580  0.0  0.0   4240   348 ?        D    13:50   0:00 ln -sn 24578 /var/spool/cron/lastrun/lock

root     24622  0.0  0.0  31880  1308 ?        S    13:59   0:00 /usr/sbin/cron

root     24623  0.0  0.0   4248   348 ?        Ds   13:59   0:00 rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly

root     24624  0.0  0.0  31880  1308 ?        S    14:00   0:00 /usr/sbin/cron

root     24631  0.0  0.0  12152  1328 ?        Ss   14:00   0:00 /bin/bash -c test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons

root     24632  0.0  0.0  12152  1544 ?        S    14:00   0:00 /bin/bash /usr/sbin/run-crons

root     24634  0.0  0.0   4240   340 ?        D    14:00   0:00 ln -sn 24632 /var/spool/cron/lastrun/lock

root     24656  0.0  0.0  31880  1308 ?        S    14:10   0:00 /usr/sbin/cron

root     24663  0.0  0.0  12152  1332 ?        Ss   14:10   0:00 /bin/bash -c test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons

root     24664  0.0  0.0  12152  1544 ?        S    14:10   0:00 /bin/bash /usr/sbin/run-crons

root     24666  0.0  0.0   4240   348 ?        D    14:10   0:00 ln -sn 24664 /var/spool/cron/lastrun/lock

root     24685  0.0  0.0  31880  1308 ?        S    14:20   0:00 /usr/sbin/cron

root     24692  0.0  0.0  12152  1320 ?        Ss   14:20   0:00 /bin/bash -c test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons

root     24693  0.0  0.0  12152  1540 ?        S    14:20   0:00 /bin/bash /usr/sbin/run-crons

root     24695  0.0  0.0   4240   344 ?        D    14:20   0:00 ln -sn 24693 /var/spool/cron/lastrun/lock

root     24719  0.0  0.0  31880  1308 ?        S    14:30   0:00 /usr/sbin/cron

root     24726  0.0  0.0  12152  1328 ?        Ss   14:30   0:00 /bin/bash -c test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons

root     24727  0.0  0.0  12152  1540 ?        S    14:30   0:00 /bin/bash /usr/sbin/run-crons

root     24729  0.0  0.0   4240   348 ?        D    14:30   0:00 ln -sn 24727 /var/spool/cron/lastrun/lock

root     24750  0.0  0.0  31880  1308 ?        S    14:40   0:00 /usr/sbin/cron

root     24757  0.0  0.0  12152  1328 ?        Ss   14:40   0:00 /bin/bash -c test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons

root     24758  0.0  0.0  12152  1540 ?        S    14:40   0:00 /bin/bash /usr/sbin/run-crons

root     24760  0.0  0.0   4240   348 ?        D    14:40   0:00 ln -sn 24758 /var/spool/cron/lastrun/lock

root     24774  0.0  0.0  12316   876 pts/2    S+   14:43   0:00 grep --colour=auto cron

```

I have a lot of crons with a defunct status. Any idea ?

----------

## gabrielg

So... when you reboot the machine, are you still unable to write to /var, or does the inability to write to /var develop after a while?

I suspect that you have a lot of crons because they are waiting to write to /var, do you have anything out of the ordinary in your crontab?

I would have asked you to do a df -i /var before, but I really don't know if that applies to reiserfs.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *Tambor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> echo "test" >> /var/tmp;cat /var/tmp
> ...

 

Duh! my bad,  run this:

```

echo "test" >> /var/tmp/test.abc;cat /var/tmp/test.abc
```

----------

## Tambor

```

llebre etc # echo "test" >> /var/tmp/test.abc;cat /var/tmp/test.abc

```

Waiting for answer.... does nothing and I can not kill with Ctrl+c

----------

## Tambor

That's the crontab

```

# for vixie cron

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/sys-process/vixie-cron/files/crontab-3.0.1-r4,v 1.3 2011/09/20 15:13:51 idl0r Exp $

# Global variables

SHELL=/bin/bash

PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin

MAILTO=root

HOME=/

# check scripts in cron.hourly, cron.daily, cron.weekly and cron.monthly

59  *  * * *    root    rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly

 9  3  * * *    root    rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.daily

19  4  * * 6    root    rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.weekly

29  5  1 * *    root    rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.monthly

*/10  *  * * *  root    test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons

```

----------

## DaggyStyle

paste the content of /etc/fstab please

----------

## Tambor

```

        # /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/md1                /boot           reiserfs        noauto,noatime,notail   1 2

/dev/md2                /               reiserfs        noatime                 0 1

/dev/md3                /var            reiserfs        noatime,nodev,nosuid    0 0

/dev/md5                /usr            reiserfs        noatime,nodev           0 0

/dev/md6                /tmp            reiserfs        noatime,nodev,nosuid    0 0

/dev/md7                /opt            reiserfs        noatime,nodev           0 0

/dev/md8                /mnt/vmware     reiserfs        noatime,nodev           0 0

/dev/sdd1               none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/sdd2               /mnt/data       reiserfs        noatime,nodev,nosuid    0 0

/dev/DataSetsGroup/DataSetsVol  /mnt/DataSets   ext3    noatime,nodev,nosuid    0 0

# porcsenglar:/mnt/svn  /mnt/svn        nfs             defaults                0 0

porcsenglar:/mnt/data/netfox    /mnt/data_netfox        nfs             defaults        0 0

porcsenglar:/home       /home           nfs             defaults                0 0

porcsenglar:/mnt/uvl/Mosaics    /mnt/uvl/Mosaics        nfs             defaults        0 0

# /dev/fd0              /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto                  0 0

/dev/cdrw2              /mnt/dvd        auto            noauto,ro               0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

```

----------

## DaggyStyle

why are you using nodev,nosuid? any specific reason?

also, what is /dev/md3? raid?

----------

## Tambor

/dev/md3 is a softraid

for nodev and nosuid there is any specific reason. Is just a typical setup.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *Tambor wrote:*   

> /dev/md3 is a softraid

 

you have raid per partition? why?

 *Tambor wrote:*   

> for nodev and nosuid there is any specific reason. Is just a typical setup.

 

well I'm not at home but I'm pretty sure that I don't have them in my setup.

----------

## Tambor

Yes, if you have a softraid done with mdadm you have raids at the level of partitions.

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/RAID/Software

----------

## gabrielg

FWIW, I only have noatime.

Also - did you check the health of your raids? Would be nice to get an output of /proc/mdstat to find out superblock version et al - hopefully the jump in kernels doesn't involve you doing something with mdadm.

----------

## Tambor

```

Personalities : [linear] [raid0] [raid1] [raid10] [raid6] [raid5] [raid4] [multipath] [faulty] 

md1 : active raid1 sdb1[0] sda1[1]

      256896 blocks [2/2] [UU]

      

md3 : active raid1 sdb3[0] sda3[1]

      50010240 blocks [2/2] [UU]

      

md5 : active raid1 sdb5[0] sda5[1]

      50010240 blocks [2/2] [UU]

      

md6 : active raid1 sdb6[0] sda6[1]

      25005056 blocks [2/2] [UU]

      

md7 : active raid1 sdb7[0] sda7[1]

      50010240 blocks [2/2] [UU]

      

md8 : active raid1 sdb8[0] sda8[1]

      107731776 blocks [2/2] [UU]

      

md2 : active raid1 sdb2[0] sda2[1]

      10008384 blocks [2/2] [UU]

      

unused devices: <none>

```

----------

## DaggyStyle

I find it strange in having raid1 per partition, the logical thing to do imho is to use all as one raid setup and use lvm on it.

here is my fstab:

```
/dev/md0                /boot           ext3            noauto,noatime,defaults 1 2

/dev/md2                /               reiserfs        noatime         0 1

/dev/extra/swap         none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/dvdrw              /mnt/dvdrw      auto            noauto,rw       0 0

/dev/md1p3              /var            reiserfs        noatime         0 0

/dev/md1p4              /opt            reiserfs        noatime         0 0

/dev/md1p5              /usr            reiserfs        noatime         0 0

/dev/md1p2              /usr/portage-tree ext2          noatime         0 0

/dev/md1p1              /usr/portage-bins reiserfs      noatime         0 0

/dev/md1p6              /home           reiserfs        defaults        0 0

/dev/md1p7              /mnt/storage    xfs             defaults,rw     0 0

/dev/extra/share        /mnt/share      vfat            defaults,rw,users 0 0

/dev/extra/dev_and_utils /mnt/extra     reiserfs        defaults,rw     0 0

/dev/sdf1               /mnt/usb        auto            defaults,rw,users,noauto 0 0

```

same here, my root (raid1) has only noatime

----------

## gabrielg

In fairness, nodev and nosuid shouldn't be part of the problem, and in fact it should make the server a little bit more secure by setting those in /var (and /home, and /usr/local, and...  :Smile:  ).

Now, back to the problem - the raids seem to be healthy enough, and quite frankly I've run out of ideas.

My understanding is that the first (and perhaps main) impediment is that you can't write to /var, hence you don't get much logging, which is rather unfortunate.

Have you considered booting from a CD and diagnose? Basically:

- Boot up from a CD

- Mount your /dev/md3 somewhere

- Try to write something (touch test or what DaggyStyle suggested)

- See what happens in your /var/log

If you are in a hurry, you can probably even set up a new /var somewhere else:

- Boot up from a CD

- Create a large enough partition somewhere (or even use /)

- rsync your current /var in your /dev/md3 into the new /var

- Modify your fstab to point /var to the new device (or comment it out if you're using root)

- Reboot and see what happens.

Needless to say, this "CD" has to be a Linux one.

----------

## Tambor

It seams clear that the problem is /var. Because you can not write into the partition then you can not loggin, create new logs, ...

The problem is that this problem appears not when you boot the machine, and for instead in some hours or few days. Because booting the machine the logs are generated and you can create files on the /var.

Due to that and looking to "ps" output I noticed that the first process to become "defunct" are the syslog and the cron. Yesterday I rebooted again the machine with syslog-ng and vixie-cron dissabled. The worst thing now is that I don't have any feedback of what is happening on the machine. But people is working and the machine seams to be ok, in situation that crashed the machine before.

Let's see if things continues going Ok in order to be sure that the problem is caused by these two services.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *Tambor wrote:*   

> It seams clear that the problem is /var. Because you can not write into the partition then you can not loggin, create new logs, ...
> 
> The problem is that this problem appears not when you boot the machine, and for instead in some hours or few days. Because booting the machine the logs are generated and you can create files on the /var.
> 
> Due to that and looking to "ps" output I noticed that the first process to become "defunct" are the syslog and the cron. Yesterday I rebooted again the machine with syslog-ng and vixie-cron dissabled. The worst thing now is that I don't have any feedback of what is happening on the machine. But people is working and the machine seams to be ok, in situation that crashed the machine before.
> ...

 

maybe hd failure of one of the two?

----------

## gabrielg

 *Tambor wrote:*   

> The problem is that this problem appears not when you boot the machine, and for instead in some hours or few days. 

 

Sorry... I didn't realize this.

So... another thing you can do is check SMART on the hard drives, owing to HD failure like DaggyStyle suggests? smartctl -a /dev/sda (and then sdb) should tell you something, although SMART has been known to not tell enough, depending on how good the HD manufacturer is.

Stopping syslog-ng shouldn't harm you if it isn't the problem, but won't tell you much if you run into the issue again.

Perhaps try to mount /var/log elsewhere, away from /dev/md3? The general idea being to keep logging happening to rule out that the issue is that partition.

Good luck!

----------

## Tambor

It is supose, that being the partition a RAID 1. If one of both fails, the other should still work without any problem.

Also we made a fsck.reiserfs on all the partitions and the filesystems were ok.

I can just try to execute "smartctl --all" to both harddrives. But the system has the smartd daemon running always and We didn't had any problem on these hard drives.

----------

